# Non-Immigrant O visa - Separated from Thai wife



## khaosuwan (Sep 11, 2017)

This is my first post, so please be gentle.

I am currently on a multiple non-immigrant O visa legally married to a Thai lady although we have separated.

My question is, as I am still legally married, albeit separated, can I apply for a further non-immigrant O visa outside of the Kingdom? I have the relevant documents signed by my wife, i.e. ID card, house registration, etc.


----------



## khaosuwan (Sep 11, 2017)

This Thai Forum is a waste of time. 

I'll join <Snip>Forum where I'm sure I'll get sufficient responses.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Howdy and welcome. Give it some time. Expat Forum is large but for some reason the Thai page is a bit slow at times...


----------



## BKK_James (Sep 7, 2017)

While I'm not a lawyer, my guess is that until the marriage is officially annulled you shouldn't have any issues applying for further non-immigrant O visas outside of Thailand. Ultimately, they won't know that you are separated until things are formalized with a divorce/annulment.


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

You can certainly go to the Thai Consulate in Savannakhet and get a year-long, multi-entry Non-Immigrant Type O visa based on marriage to a thai for 5000baht.
You need copies of;
the two marriage documents (Kor Ror 2 & 3)
thai wife's house book listing
thai wife's i/d card
data page of your passport

Take the original Kor Ror 3 - the rose bordered marriage certificate because they wanna see it in person. Your passport and 2 passport sized photos. Those things and 5000baht gets you the visa where you border bounce every 90 days to get another 90 day stamp.


----------

